# Pen-raised Birds???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys. I never hunted the SW part of the state, but my friend does. He has family there. He has said he's come across large pheasant pens/operations. He said some of the people in "the business" release these birds only to tell "clients" they're shooting wild ND birds.

Anyone else see this? I trust this man like a brother so I believe it.

Just curious...

Mike


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

As a former 5 to 10 trip a year guy to the SW, I can tell you that is true! Hey, Mike getting pumped for Saturday!

Rick


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That's been going on for at least 20 years now. If you step into a field and 1000 ringnecks get up with a handful of hens you know your in PTP territory! :lol:

P.S. PTP = Pay To Play


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I know of two semi-albinos killed in that area. It was around 15 years ago in the Mott area. Could have those been pen birds at one time?


----------

